# Leather Sheath??



## RRLOVER (May 12, 2012)

Hoss's was kind enough to give me this sheath when I was at his shop.I took it to a local leather shop to have them duplicate it.They came back with a quote of $90 and if I had 6 or more made they would give me a discount.I felt $90 was insane.....am I out of line???


----------



## Twistington (May 12, 2012)

That was pretty insane tbh.


----------



## JMJones (May 12, 2012)

That seems pretty high for such a simple item.


----------



## EdipisReks (May 12, 2012)

$90 is nuts.


----------



## kalaeb (May 12, 2012)

Might want to check with some of our forum leather workets, I bet, in fact I know they can do it cheaper.


----------



## kalaeb (May 12, 2012)

Paul does some amazing work!


----------



## Crothcipt (May 12, 2012)

90 for a single sheath sounds very high. A friend of mine got into leather work for tack (horse bits and reins). She ended up making a few holsters for a fellow employee's desert eagle. It was almost 200$ for 1 and she did a ton of custom work. But she was also learning at the time.


----------



## Pabloz (May 12, 2012)

Candlejack said:


> Oh, i thought the top belt was a watch-strap, how much would a watch-strap in that style cost? With either a pewter-buckle or a stainless (preferably) buckle in the same style?



I will PM you soon....gotta get 4 knives done tonight cause of Mothers Day tomorrow.


----------



## Candlejack (May 12, 2012)

Pabloz said:


> I will PM you soon....gotta get 4 knives done tonight cause of Mothers Day tomorrow.



Sounds great, i am not in any hurry as i can't afford it right now anyways


----------



## Pabloz (May 12, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> Paul does some amazing work!



Matt,
Thank you very much for the kind words. They are greatly appreciated.

PZ


----------



## mr drinky (May 13, 2012)

I think it is crazy. Fowler added a sheath for one of my knives for $25.

k.


----------



## El Pescador (May 13, 2012)

Chef Niloc made me an awesome sheath. Do talk to him also.


----------



## mattrud (May 13, 2012)

Ask Steve Goodson as well.


----------

